# Why UNIONS are good for this country..



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Pratt & Whitney, who make jet engines in Conn. wanted to move 1000 jobs to Georgia, Japan, and Singapore. 

The machinists union sued and a federal judge issued a permanent injunction blocking the move.

This is something only organized labor can do and if it were non-union, the jobs would of been lost. :thumbsup:

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/02/05/business/AP-US-Pratt-Whitney-Jobs.html


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

An employer should be able to move his business where-ever he likes. It's his company, not the employees'.
Sounds like labor costs are driving Pratt & Whitney towards the poor house.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> An employer should be able to move his business where-ever he likes. It's his company, not the employees'.
> Sounds like labor costs are driving Pratt & Whitney towards the poor house.


The judge agreed.. It accused Pratt & Whitney of failing to comply with the contract that required it to do everything possible to preserve the jobs.

Who forced the owners to sign the contract?? :blink:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess that's wht they get for doing business with unions.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I am for anything that legally saves American jobs and keeps the people from having to move, if they want to stay where they are.

I would bet the move to Georgia would of been temporary and was just used to make Pratt & Whitney look good on paper.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe cause the workers here aren't unionized? Don't know, but Ga. is a right tot work state.


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> Maybe cause the workers here aren't unionized? Don't know, but Ga. is a right tot work state.


Yeah they'll move to Ga for a bit, then ship the jobs to a Union shop in China... :laughing::laughing::laughing:

I find it hysterical that non union (which is most of the country) supporters have no problem bashing the union supporters. Typically it has been a move from a Northern state to a southern state, and the rant is typically the damn union this and that, they make too much money. But when the company moves the plant from a non union plant in the south to China, whats the cause? Low paid, low skilled, I don't wanna do this job anyway, how come I am not home watching Nascar, wish I was in my trailer drinking a brew, can't work today my tooth fell out attitude, or a general lack of productivity? Can you possibly blame the workers who were obviously paid too much in salary and benefits because why else would the company lay us all off and ship those jobs to china??? I suppose all those non union employees negotiated their individual wages way more than they were worth.... and yes its their right to move those jobs anywhere they damn well please. Doesn't make it right... 

Just saying. 

Every union brother complaining that the hall is organizing more brothers to the bench or the with the new CE/CW rating they are taking your jobs... the non union types already have your jobs... 

To the non union.... the job you save maybe your own. This should be more about saving jobs then union vs non union.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> The judge agreed.. It accused Pratt & Whitney of failing to comply with the contract that required it to do everything possible to preserve the jobs.
> 
> Who forced the owners to sign the contract?? :blink:


What will happen is eventually Pratt and Whitney will move those jobs and maybe relocate it headquarters leaving a toxic mess. They will recoup and win in the end.

Or as has happened in the past they can not compete and go out of business a win win for everyone??????????

While a win in the short term I bet the union loses in the end.

If you want to keep American jobs put incentives for business's not tax them into no incentive for growth.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Any one of us can buy $100.00 worth of tools and work in almost any state we chose because we have a trade that comes with us when we move on.

If you are a worker who spent the last (25) years building and designing jet engines, where do you go if your job gets moved to China?

Having a UNION gives these specialized workers some kind protection against forces none of us have to deal with. :thumbsup:


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

*rhetorical manipulation*




Slate said:


> Anybody who says you can't have it both ways clearly hasn't been spending much time reading opinion polls lately.
> 
> One year ago, 59 percent of the American public liked the stimulus plan, according to Gallup. A few months later, with the economy still deeply mired in recession, a majority of the same size said Obama was spending too much money on it.
> 
> ...



the rest of the story


----------

